# ID help...bike and badge



## fxo550 (Jan 2, 2019)

All i know is tha is made in England and is not a raleigh.








Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Jan 2, 2019)

-----

Does the shield shape in the centre show a person riding a griffin?

Or is it a person riding an identifiable avian?

Is the figure on the far right a bird, such as a crow, wearing a cloak?  Or is it a person?

Have you attempted to read what is left of the white markings on the chainguard?

Serial placement and format should help all of the Brit experts.  Are you able to post an image of it?


-----


----------



## mongeese (Jan 2, 2019)

Love Juvela- love English bikes. 
This is junk and let us concentrate and put our powers on worthy entities.


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 3, 2019)

Too funny lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 3, 2019)

Is a 1971 royal scot
Thanks guys





Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Jan 5, 2019)

fxo550 said:


> Is a 1971 royal scot
> Thanks guysView attachment 927913View attachment 927914
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk



Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## juvela (Jan 10, 2019)

-----

If only it were a Flying___ ...  

Gotta luv those Caledonians!

-----


----------

